# Positive vibes needed :(



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hello all, I know I don't post much nowadays, but I need some of those fantastic positive vibes for Molly 

She is, at the moment, in the vets. She started being sick last night and probably threw up about five or six times up to about 4 today. I noticed in one of her sicks she had some thin plastic strips in it, my parents have been putting up Christmas decorations and Molly being Molly was trying to be involved so I can only assume she has eaten something. I phoned the vet and they told me to bring her in. She was very lethargic, not even flinching when vet stuck a finger up her bum! Vet could feel something in her tummy, he said she was very dehydrated, and generally he wasn't happy with her demeanour .....

He arranged for a vet ambulance to transport her to their out of hours branch straight away. 

They have since called and said that X-rays have come back clear, but there is a build up of gas which they aren't sure about. They have put her on a drip to re hydrate her, given her some anti sickness stuff and are going to X-Ray her again in the morning. At the moment they are happy to see how she goes without operating.

I am out of my mind with worry  

Please everyone be careful with all those decorations and inquisitive cats


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh no, poor Molly  And poor you. 
Sounds like she is in the best place at the moment, fingers crossed when you hear from the vets in the morning it'll be good news that's she's improving and they won't need to operate.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh no :-(
She is in the best place she can be and I hope they can find out what it is and deal with it. Sending lots of positive wishes.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Get well soon Molly x

Blue swallowed a bent cotton bud and I didn't know until reappeared. Big virtual vibes coming your way


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Oh poor Molly and you! Hoping Molly feels better soon for you x


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Poor Molly 

Sending lots of healing vibes and hugs to you xx


----------



## ab1g41l (Jul 26, 2015)

Oh dear, poor baby! Fingers crossed she makes a speedy recovery


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh Gosh Jenny, so sorry to hear this but she is in the best place I'm sure, healing vibes for darling Molly and a big hug for you x


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh poor Molly, sending Molly lots of love and positive vibes and she is in the right place bless her.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Poor Molly, hope she will be OK very soon. Try not to worry, she's in the best place.


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Oh poor Molly and poor you too , topping up the pf vibes for you both and hoping very much that Molly is feeling better soon xx


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Lots of positive vibes for your gorgeous tortie girlie. Fingers crossed it is nothing serious and she can be fixed easily. Big hugs to you Jenny


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Sending heaps of vibes xxx


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Fingers crossed Molly feels better soon and doesn't need an op!
Big hugs for you!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh no, I can only imagine how worried you must be, sending heaps of positive vibes for Molly & hope she gets better very soon xx


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Oh dear. Please get better Molly.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone xx

Feel lost without her


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Thinking of you and your sweet little Ewok - sending every good wish for Molly's recovery xxx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Oh no! Poor Molly and poor you.

Fingers crossed that she's expelled whatever was causing the problem and will soon be feeling better. Positive vibes on their way.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Fingers crossed for you both .. good luck Molly x


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh no, poor Molly, sending lots of positive vibes her way xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh Jenny  'm sorry to hear this, poor Molly  and poor you  

Sending a bucket load of positive and healing vibes, and keeping everything crossed all will be ok with Molly. 

Please keep us updated. 

Hugs to you both xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh No you must be sick with worry! Trust in your Vet I'm sure they will find out if it is a blockage. I am sending positive vibes to Molly and a hug to you. Please let us know how Molly gets on. xxx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Jenny, really, really sorry to hear this. how long ago did she eat the decoration? Might be worth suggesting they give her something to encourage gut motility, although if she's had an anti-sickness, some of them do this as a side effect. Really hoping they manage to remove it easily.

you know my number. I'm around at any hour of the day or night if you need a chat.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh no poor baby, I really hope she will be ok, she is in the right place and getting the best of care xx


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

carly87 said:


> Jenny, really, really sorry to hear this. how long ago did she eat the decoration? Might be worth suggesting they give her something to encourage gut motility, although if she's had an anti-sickness, some of them do this as a side effect. Really hoping they manage to remove it easily.
> 
> you know my number. I'm around at any hour of the day or night if you need a chat.


I'm only assuming it's something to do with the decorations, haven't got a clue when ... Can only be the last couple of days if it is them.

Vets also said all her bloods came back normal, temperature was raised though. Vet did say if it was plastic it might not show up on X-rays or scans, vet definitely felt something ..... She looked so sorry for herself, didn't make a sound at the vets, so not Molly.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

So sorry to read this Jenny,everything crossed here for Molly and she is soon back home and feeling better.
Hopefully if it is a FB it passes through and she doesn't need an op to remove it xx


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh no :-( so sorry to read this! Thinking of you xxx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hope Molly gets better soon bless her, thinking of you both xx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Sending positive vibes and gentle cuddles to Molly! Thinking of you both xx


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Sending a bucket full of positive vibes Molly's way, hope she gets better soon.


----------



## Sasha's Dad (Sep 17, 2015)

Loads of positive vibes coming from us xxx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I hope all goes well today and Molly is OK. Topping up the PF vibes xx


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Poor, poor Molly, wishing you well very soon. Hugs to you Jenny, xx


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Poor Molly - sending her lots of good vibes to get well again soon, and also some to you.


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

Poor Molly, big hugs to you both and hoping they find the cause soon.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

What has that naughty tortie been up to. 

Wishing the gorgeous Molly a speedy recovery.

Big hugs to you Jenny you must be worried sick.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Here's hoping she feels better soon.they do like to worry us!!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Here's hoping that all she needs is a multi-coloured poop to literally get it all out of her system.
Big hugs for you and Molly.
x


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Quick update vet just called. Temp is still high so they are now giving her anti biotics. She is still very quiet which is worrying them. She hasn't had a wee so they are they are giving her something for that. They are going to try get her to eat and do another xray. They are going to call again later


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Jenny1966 said:


> Quick update vet just called. Temp is still high so they are now giving her anti biotics. She is still very quiet which is worrying them. She hasn't had a wee so they are they are giving her something for that. They are going to try get her to eat and do another xray. They are going to call again later


keeping everything crossed for her xx


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi Jenny, so very sorry to read this about Molly. Hope she is well very soon


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

@Jenny1966 any news on Molly! I hope all is ok and topping up the vibes! xxx


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

EXTRA vibes for Molly and big hugs or you.
Maureen


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

So sorry to hear about poorMolly. Sending love and hugs for you both xx


----------



## PBateman2 (Sep 3, 2011)

Just a quick update.....They're keeping Molly in for another night, she's still running a temperature even though she's been on anti-biotics all day, but said that may be due to stress. They now think the mass in her stomach may be faeces & not gas, but when the vet examined her yesterday her bowel was empty & she's been toileting normally so I'm a bit confused about how she'd get a build up of faeces. More blood work to be done in the morning.

Thanks for all the good wishes.


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Sending lots of positive vibes for your girl. I hope the vet get to the bottom of her problems soon.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

To be honest with you, it's sounding more like a blockage, particularly if temp is up, she's chucking up when she's eating, and she's got a build up in her guts. Good thing is that they can feel it so, if it comes to that, it'll be easy to locate. Really hoping that I'm wrong, she has a massive poo, then goes back to trying to eat the vets!

Sending big big hugs. Am still here if you need an ear.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Topping up those vibes for Molly and still keeping everything crossed xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Another shovel load of positive vibes winging their way to Molly,also Meeko sends some of his extra strong super vibes ,he reckons they should help xx


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

I hope you get some more positive news soon xx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks for the update, I've been thinking about her all day x


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone xx

I just wish they could get to the root of the problem. She won't eat for the vet, trouble is she is never a good eater! I hate to think of her there all alone not knowing what's going on 

Poor Manny is looking everywhere for her


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Topping up the vibes for Molly & an extra big cuddle for Manny xx


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh little one, you are needed home all well and back to your beautiful self.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> Thanks everyone xx
> 
> I just wish they could get to the root of the problem. She won't eat for the vet, trouble is she is never a good eater! I hate to think of her there all alone not knowing what's going on
> 
> Poor Manny is looking everywhere for her


Aww bless Manny 

Sending big hugs to you all xxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Hope she will be feeling better in a day or two.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

jenny me and my gang are all sending all the furry, purry, getting-better vibes that we can muster.
Woody sends some extra 'greedy cat' vibes too.


----------



## PBateman2 (Sep 3, 2011)

Another quick update....Blood tests have come back normal again, temperature is normal now & they can no longer feel a mass in her stomach. It's all a bit strange tbh but a great relief she appears to be o.k apart from being quite nervous apparently & not eating, but that's nothing that a bit of TLC won't sort out....when she finally forgives us for leaving her! Thanks again for all the good wishes.


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

Will she come home soon?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for the update Jenny,hope she is home soon with Manny and her devoted humans xx


----------



## PBateman2 (Sep 3, 2011)

Yeah she'll be coming home later today.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

buffie said:


> Thanks for the update Jenny,hope she is home soon with Manny and her devoted humans xx


Hubbie is the one giving updates. I'm at work and shouldn't be online lol

Vets think Molly will be better off at home as she won't use the litter tray or eat for them! Can't wait to pick her up


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awww so pleased Molly will come home today! she will be better off if she's stressing at the Vets! Bless lots of healing hugs! XXX


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I hope she starts to pick up once she's home xx


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

She will eat and use the litter tray when she is back home with her beloved slaves


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh Molly! the lengths you will go to in order to get the biggest number of Birthday and Xmas presents!

Great to hear that she is looking better and I hope she is home soon


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

She's home 

Not all good news though .... Her temp has gone back up, she still hasn't eaten properly, they have syringed fed her some food but she wasn't keen. They still are not happy with her progress. We have been given another course of antibiotics to give her twice a day and also some metacam IF we can get her to eat. They took a urine sample whilst we were waiting as they are still ruling out stuff. We have got to take her back tomorrow so the vet can check her temp, but if she is sick tonight we have to call them straight away. They are thinking they might have to refer her to someone else, not sure who .... 

She looks a mess  She hasn't been bothering to even stand up to go to the toilet so it looks like they have given her back end a wash! She still hasn't had a poo.

On a positive note she looks a bit brighter then she did Tuesday ....


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Gentle get well hugs to our little Ewok.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

So pleased to hear Molly is home  hopefully she'll start to pick up and be more brighter once the AB's kick in. 

Keeping everything crossed she starts to eat more, once she has more food hopefully she'll have a poo. Topping up those vibes and hoping she's on the mend really soon. 

Hope all goes well at the vet visit tomorrow xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Poor little love - it does sound odd. I really hope she perks up.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Poor Molly. Hope she will improve now she is back home with you. Topping up all those positive vibes - come on Molly it's nearly Christmas xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Poor Molly  I hope she's soon feeling better now that she's home. Hugs and purrs xxx


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about Molly. It sounds like she does need a referral; they will probably have better scanning equipment. She may need a CT Scan or an MRI. I hope they can get to the bottom of what is troubling her. Sending lots of positive vibes.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Poor Molly she really isn't a very happy girl,paws crossed that with being back home in familiar surroundings she will pick up .
Sending lots of positive healing vibes for her speedy recovery xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm glad she's home but I'm sorry she's still not well & you're still no closer to knowing what the problem is, gentle nose bumps for Molly from my oldies xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Hope Molly will be feeling better soon now she's home


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

So glad she's home with you and Manny but what a worry that they still don't know what's up with the poor darling, hopefully she will start to pick up soon x


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Pleased that she's home with you and Mann. Sorry that they still aren't sure what the cause is but hopefully she will pick up soon and be back to her normal lovely self


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

She keeps sniffing her food but won't eat ..... Not used litter tray yet .... Had a little growl at Man, but is very quiet. Not looking her best!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Sending healing vibes...get better kitty!...you can....


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Poor little love  I really hope she perks up. Sending gentle cuddles and positive, healing vibes xx


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Fingers ties and paws all crossed for the poor wee sweetheart and big hugs for you.

I hope she settles quickly


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

*Yo there Molly Darlin', GrumpyHissyPants here!! Wotz this I is readinks that you be not eatinks and barfinks up there girl? I keeps tellinks you that yo is a gorgeous babez and no needz to lose th weightz beforez Christmas. So gits yo grubs a-downz yo neckz sweet-cheekz so you stayz my my wee stunna!!! 

Tellz yo slaves to try puttinks a wee bitz of da foodz on your mouth to helpz yo gitz da taste of itz. My slave doze dis to me whenz I no feel likez the eating finkz - it helps me to eatz sumfinkz.

Biggiz purrz to yo ma Molly-kinz.

xxx*


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Poor Molly still looks beautiful to me, even if she's not at her best 

Some cats do seem reluctant to eat after a period of not doing so but I don't know what to suggest apart from the usual... trying tempting smell /unusual foods etc. 

Sending more healing vibes to your sweet girl xxx


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> *Yo there Molly Darlin', GrumpyHissyPants here!! Wotz this I is readinks that you be not eatinks and barfinks up there girl? I keeps tellinks you that yo is a gorgeous babez and no needz to lose th weightz beforez Christmas. So gits yo grubs a-downz yo neckz sweet-cheekz so you stayz my my wee stunna!!!
> 
> Tellz yo slaves to try puttinks a wee bitz of da foodz on your mouth to helpz yo gitz da taste of itz. My slave doze dis to me whenz I no feel likez the eating finkz - it helps me to eatz sumfinkz.
> 
> ...


Iz can't believe thoze stupide slavez made me staz at the vet, I peed all overz Mannyz blanket, that will teech them to send me to the vetz with a blue blanket!

I feelz like crap! Allz I want to do is sleepz but thoze slavez keep prodding mez to makez sure I'm alright!

I thinkz I will eat when I want too, makez them worry a bit more ... Xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Hope you'll be feeling better today lovely Molly, you're beautiful however 'ick you feel.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Hoping Molly is feeling a bit better this morning and sending more vibes to her.


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Poor Molly, I'm glad she's back home but sorry to hear she's still feeling poorly. Fingers and paws crossed she's feeling a bit better this morning, sending lots of healing vibes her way xxx


----------



## PBateman2 (Sep 3, 2011)

Had morning cuddles this morning which is good, but she still won't eat anything. Tried a couple of her fave's to try & tempt her, chicken, ham & porridge made with water & she's just not interested. Any suggestions would be welcome?


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Maybe have the vet give her a vitamin B12 injection to stimulate her appetite.

Bless her I bet she is hungry now but afraid of being sick again. She may also feel sick because she hasn't eaten. A bit like us when we've had a stomach upset and you get to the stage, am I feeling hungry or am I gonna puke again.

I hope Molly is better soon. xxx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I think at this point you probably have to force the issue. Get hold of some Hills AD, mix with warm water, then force feed with a syringe. She's likely not pooing because she has nothing in there to come out! But she's been off her food too long now, so it's time to take the hard approach I'm afraid. I'd try her with Dreamies. Junk I know, but whatever. If she eats it herself, then great.


----------



## PBateman2 (Sep 3, 2011)

Cheers I'll suggest that to the vet later & get some Hills. Already got a syringe this morning in anticipation of resorting to this.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Sad to read that Molly isn't eating anything yet,poor girl .
There are meds that can stimulate appetite Periactin or Mirtazapine although mirtazapine sometimes can have some strange effects making them a bit "spaced out".
I assume you have tried all the usual tricks,crushed thrive treats (or similar) sprinkled on top,smelly sardines/tuna warmed up.
Come on Molly we need you to eat so you can get your strength back,hope you are feeling better soon x


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

I would try her with salmon or chicken Lick e Lix! usually they cure everything and they have lots of moisture.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

As Merson suggested above, try dabbing a little spot of food just under her nose. She will lick this - cats do that automatically - and it may help her to get the 'taste' back into her mouth. You may need to do it a few times to help her really get the flavour. 

Also try feeding her from a teaspoon - Gourmet pate is best for this - it gives them the feeling of being uber special!! 

Try raising her bowl up so she doesn't have to bend down too far. If her head is a bit spacey, this could help. I actually stood last night HOLDING Mersons bowl for him as it was the only way to get him to eat!!!!  enguin


----------



## PBateman2 (Sep 3, 2011)

Just back from the vets. They're keeping her in overnight to do an ultrasound, why they didn't do it on Tuesday or Wednesday when she was there I don't know. Suffice it to say I'm now looking for another vet!!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

As you can see hubbie isn't impressed .....

We had a appointment at 2pm, vet could still feel something in her tummy so sent us straight to their OOH vets saying she now needs an ultra sound. We can't understand why this wasn't done the other day. They are going to do more bloods though the last 2 lots have shown nothing untoward. 

We just wish someone could tell us what's wrong with her 

Vet is going to call us when they have finished doing all the new tests.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

At least she's having one now and hopefully they will be able to see what's wrong and deal with it.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh dear, poor Molly  such a worry for you. Sending more hugs and purrs your way and hope that the vet can get to the root of the problem very soon. Can't have her poorly over Christmas


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh bless Molly, I hope she's better really soon


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Oh poor Molly. I hope the ultrasound gives you some answers. Even if it is a blockage, I hope once they know they can start to treat her.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I can understand your frustration,this must be a real worry for you,its bad enough that Molly is ill but you have the added worry of not having a clue what is going on.
I really hope the ultra sound gives an answer and treatment can be started to get Molly back to full health.
Topping up the positive healing vibes xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Poor Molly, sending a truck load of PF vibes to help her feel better xx


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh Jenny!I am so sorry I missed this poor miss Molly and poor you (big hugs) 

Please keep us updated 

Thinking of you all xxx


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Poor Molly. Poor little soul must be feeling rotten. Hope you finally get some answers.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

They are now convinced she has a foreign body inside, I have to take her to a specialist is Winchester, over an hour away, now.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Jenny1966 said:


> They are now convinced she has a foreign body inside, I have to take her to a specialist is Winchester, over an hour away, now.


Ok, not good news as such, but at least it is a diagnosis and a plan of action has been put in motion. I thinks this confirms your initial suspicion and the moral of the story is to trust your own knowledge of your cat.
Wishing you a safe journey to the specialist and a speedy recovery for little Molly.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh Jenny  I think the worse thing is the not knowing what is wrong. I'm glad they've decided on an ultrasound, hope you get some answers very soon to what's going on. 

Still keeping everything crossed and topping up those vibes xxx


----------



## Kitsune Lurcher (Dec 13, 2015)

Hey, I know I look like a dog person, but I also have two cats. Sending lots of dog and cat hugs your way. Be brave. Your kitty is in good hands.


----------



## PBateman2 (Sep 3, 2011)

They'll be operating on her as soon as she gets to Winchester. I'm a bit confused, after telling the vet on Tuesday we thought she'd eaten something she shouldn't, they said an x-ray would be unlikely to show a foreign body, an ultrasound is required. So what do they do, give her an x-ray, wait til Friday bloody evening then decide to do an ultrasound, then send us to Winchester in Friday rush hour traffic!! I'm absolutely "$£$%^%^^&& furious!!!


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

I'm new on here but have been following. Molly is beautiful, I'm so sorry she's poorly. Get well soon, I hope this specialist sorts her out quickly.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Oh  I hope your trip to Winchester is ok and really hope they can find what is going on. Sending you all lots of positive vibes and hugs xx


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

All paws and fingers crossed for you all.


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Not great that she is going to need surgical removal. Also not good that you've had this worry and the stress of mad Friday traffic! Really hope they can get her sorted and home where she belongs in time for Christmas


----------



## PBateman2 (Sep 3, 2011)

daisysmama said:


> Not great that she is going to need surgical removal. Also not good that you've had this worry and the stress of mad Friday traffic! Really hope they can get her sorted and home where she belongs in time for Christmas


On a nicer note, that little lad of yours is absolutely adorable.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh goodness, you must both be so worried  I'm glad you're finally getting some answers now & fingers crossed once she's at Winchester they can get her sorted out, I'd be pretty furious too @PBateman2, it sounds like it's been unnecessarily dragged out for you all. Sending tonnes of healing vibes for Molly, hope Manny's not too unsettled xx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Everything crossed for our favourite girlie xx


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

PBateman2 said:


> On a nicer note, that little lad of yours is absolutely adorable.


Thank you very much :Happy
He's a Carly baby too like Manny


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Just seen this and am topping up the positive vibes too, hope alls going smoothly and molly can be home and well for christmas.


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

Lots of positive vibes here to for lovely girl. I hope everything goes really well for her and she recovers really quickly. xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Keeping every thing crossed here for Molly.
Hope that the specialists soon have her sorted and back on the road to recovery xx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Equally furious at the apparent incompetence of your vets - Can't believe they took 4 days to do an ultra-sound when it was clear from the start that one was needed. 

Moggy Towers is sending the gorgeous little lady loads & loads of healing vibes and all fingers and paws are crossed for her to get well soon. xxx


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

How is she doing? We are all waiting anxiously for news and sending extra special Christmas wishes for her quick recovery xx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Everything crossed here that there will soon be good news concerning Molly. Positive vibes on their way.


----------



## PBateman2 (Sep 3, 2011)

Not good news I'm afraid. Molly has a foreign body wrapped around her bowel. She's in surgery now so we're just waiting for a call from the surgeon. It's pretty touch & go though I'm afraid.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

So sorry to hear this latest development.  Sending every positive and healing vibe I can muster for Molly.


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Oh god, that's awful. Fingers and toes crossed and praying for a positive outcome. Come on Molly


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh poor Molly,  Popcorn and I are sending lots of positive vibes and wishes to her.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Devastated


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh no poor sweet Molly. Will be thinking of you all x


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh Molly, be strong - thinking of you


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Oh jenny I'm sorry you and Molly are going through this 

She's in the best place and I'm sending every positive thought her way, hoping that the surgery is successful. 

Lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Poor sweet girl I hope she will be okay.
Sending you all the strength to get through this,especially poor Molly .
This isn't the time for anger but I am very angry with your vets right now


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Come on Molly everything's crossed here for you xxxx 


(I would be fuming too, why on earth did they not consider it? Carly picked up straight away and she's not a vet).


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

All paws crossed for Molly xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Oh my gosh just read the latest update, everything crossed xxx


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

praying for Molly...for the best outcome,,,


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

We were being led by the vet, I told them Tuesday she had some plastic in her sick. 

I can't think straight, I don't want to be angry, I haven't got the strength. 

She is in a place called Anderson Moores vet specialist ..... Why they chose to send her there I don't know. It was a case of you need to get Molly to this place as soon as you can, when I asked why so far away the vet didn't really have an answer, luckily my daughter was able to drop everything and get me there..... Thank god for insurance, the bill for this week is nearly up to 6k

The specialist gave me worse case scenario, until they open her up they really don't know what the damage is .... It sounded awful


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

Love and prayers coming yours and Molly's way.


----------



## smiler84 (Feb 4, 2012)

all fingers and paws crossed here x


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I've got everything crossed that Molly can get through this xx


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this news about Molly. I hope the operation goes well and you have your little girl back home with you soon. Stay strong. Sending lots of positive and healing vibes to Molly and best wishes and hugs to both of you.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Thinking if you all and praying that Molly gets through this.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Poor Molly I really hope that she pulls through this xx


----------



## ab1g41l (Jul 26, 2015)

Positive vibes for Molly. Sending you hugs too


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Just had a phone call .... Molly must have used up most of her 9 lives. The vet said she can't believe how lucky she has been. The scan defiantly showed the bowel had concertinaed, meaning she had something wrapped around her bowel, when the vet opened her up the bowel was straight. The vet said she had never seen it before. She said it also explained why my vet couldn't quite be sure if there was a blockage ... One minute it was there the next not.

The vet has had to use the scan pictures to go to where the blockage showed and cut the bowel slightly and has retrieved 2 bits of plastic tape. She thought she was going to have to cut the concertinaed bit out and rejoin the bits together. Molly is awake and sitting up looking around.

Vet has said the next week will still be critical as obviously the bowel has been cut., but fingers crossed as it wasn't such a major op she might be able to come home tomorrow and be on cage rest for the week.

I had convinced myself they were going to phone and say she hadn't made it .... Lots of tears of relief

Thank you all for thinking about us xx


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

That's amazing, so relieved for you! Maybe the tape had caused the muscles of the bowel to contract even though it wasn't actually wrapped around? Either way she has had a much easier operation than was feared, and we are all so happy for her! Merry Christmas Molly! :Kiss


----------



## Vienna1 (Apr 22, 2014)

So relieved for you. Hope she makes a speedy recovery xx


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh my goodness what a rollercoaster of emotions. It is such a relief that you finally have some good news that Molly is hopefully on the mend. 

Thinking of you guys and Molly xxx


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh that's such good news I know she's not totally out of the woods yet but to have been able to remove the culprit is fantastic!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

So pleased to be reading this,I know Molly isn't out of the woods yet but everything looks a bit more positive now.
Fingers and paws crossed that she will be home with you tomorrow feeling a whole lot better xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So pleased for you both. Xxx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

I am so relieved for you all! Xx


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Great news.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Another bit of good news I forgot to mention, some of you might remember that Molly was diagnosed with a heart murmur a while back. Because of this the vet had called in a cardiologist to check Molly over before going ahead with the op. He scanned her heart and apparently she does have a bit of a loose flap on the valve of her heart but it doesn't warrant any treatment at the moment. He said keep monitoring her as we have been, and another check up in a years time.


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

So pleased. Hope she has an easy recovery and is home soon


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

Good news & fingers crossed for a speedy and diva free recovery over the next week.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Well this is great news to wake up to  so glad things weren't as bad as they first thought & you get you're lovely girl home with you both soon xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Really glad to hear things went better than expected. Lets hope Molly is well on the mend now. Sending hugs xx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Great news to brighten my morning!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Very happy for you - hope today goes well for her and you get her back soon.


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

So glad to hear that it wasn't as bad as previously thought, everything crossed for a smooth recovery xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I was almost dreading logging on to this thread this morning but what fantastic news!!! I can only imagine your relief Jenny and P. Great news about the heart murmur too.
Now, get better soon you darling little Ewok xxxx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Phew! So pleased that Molly is OK, what a worry! xxx


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

I'll add my best wishes like everyone else. I hope she makes a speedy recovery and is back to her sweet self soon xxxx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Molly you have been a very naughty tortie eating things you shouldn't. I hope you have learnt your lesson. 

Wishing you a speedy recovery.

You really need to make it up to your slaves. Lots of purrs and head bumps and cuddles.




Big hugs Jenny and P.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

So pleased to hear the news, wishing Molly a speedy recovery and hoping she learns her lesson about eating things she shouldn't!


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

So pleased to hear that Molly has come through her op. Sending top quality healing vibes to her and hoping that she'll be back home soon.


----------



## PBateman2 (Sep 3, 2011)

Still waiting to hear from the surgeon this morning so no new update but wanted to thank everyone again for all your good wishes, it's much appreciated.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh bless her little heart. I'm so pleased for her and you. Hopefully, she will do a poop and all will be okay.


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

just read this thread hope molly has a speedy recovery xx


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Just had an update from the vet ..... Molly still hasn't pooped or eaten so they are going to give her another scan this afternoon to make sure they have got everything out. Vet says she is happy in herself, enjoying cuddles from the nurses  

She now won't be coming home till tomorrow, all being well. At least this gives me a chance to get her cage all set up.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Can't tell you how relieved I am catching up with this news x


----------



## Vienna1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Very positive that she's happy enjoying cuddles. I know they want to her eating and using the litter tray to be sure but how many of us would be sat tucking into their breakfast so soon after major surgery? Makes you think how much braver animals are than humans.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Only just read this Jenny - I'm so glad she is on the mend, you must be completely wrung out.

Love and hugs to you all xxxx


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Great news it wasn't as serious as it could have been. Topping up those get well Molly vibes!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Jenny1966 said:


> She now won't be coming home till tomorrow, all being well. At least this gives me a chance to get her cage all set up.


erm, I think it gives you time to do some extra online shopping for brave little Molly and stoic Manny too!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Jenny1966 said:


> Just had an update from the vet ..... Molly still hasn't pooped or eaten so they are going to give her another scan this afternoon to make sure they have got everything out. Vet says she is happy in herself, enjoying cuddles from the nurses
> 
> She now won't be coming home till tomorrow, all being well. At least this gives me a chance to get her cage all set up.


Awww so pleased to hear Molly will be coming home tomorrow and relieved to hear she is responding well to all the attention she's getting! Well done lovely Molly. XXX


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh that's great news! am really relieved to read this and so pleased for Molly, you and your OH.
Popcorn refuses to eat at the vets and as soon as she gets home she will scoff a lick e Lix!  ! X


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for the update Jenny,good to read that she is feeling better even if she isn't eating which isn't uncommon amongst our fussy felines.
Hopefully she will be home tomorrow demanding lots of food,attention and cuddles xx


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Wow, it sounds like Molly has been very lucky! I hope she can come home tomorrow.

Hugs to you and your beautiful girl xxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Glad to hear she is on the mend, lucky girl. Hope she will be back with you tomorrow.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Shed a tear here at Moggy Towers when I read the update that she came through her op safely. Great news and positive vibes still being sent to keep her on the road to full fitness. 

Re the £6k vet bill - I'd be telling the first bunch of useless wasters where to stick their bill. As far as I'm concerned, they put her through 4 days of unnecessary pain and really put her life in grave danger. They can do one, they don't deserve a penny!!!


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Re the £6k vet bill - I'd be telling the first bunch of useless wasters where to stick their bill. As far as I'm concerned, they put her through 4 days of unnecessary pain and really put her life in grave danger. They can do one, they don't deserve a penny!!!


Completely Agree with MB XX


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Get well Molly.
It can take a bit of time when they fiddle with your bowel. Lots of soothing hugs from Bluecordelia,Iv n Blue. 

X


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Another update, still not eating 

She has had another scan, the vet is confident they got all the plastic out.

We can pick her up tomorrow, then cage rest for a week  Serves her bloody right!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

What a relief - been out all day, and when I came back I was a bit worried about both this thread and Seb's. I'm sure she'll eat when she is ready, hope you get her home to pamper soon.


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

Crikey - my little catch up on site is ..more dramatic than i'd hoped! Pleased she'd getting smoochy with the staff! and hope she eats when she comes home! x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Didn't "like" because she isn't eating,but because she can come home tomorrow.
Hopefully once she is home and settled she will stuff her gorgeous little face x


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm so pleased for you both that lovely Molly can come home tomorrow, I don't think it's uncommon for cats not to want to eat at the vets & she has just been through an operation as well, I'm sure once she's back home she'll start eating again x


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

So pleased the op was successful and she's coming home soon. Get well soon Molly!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Topping up the PF vibes. I hope Molly is well enough to come home today and her appetite returns xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Hows our Molly this morning,hope she has recovered enough to come home to Manny and her slaves,xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Hoping for a grumbly tummy


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Morning all.

Just had a long conversation with the vet. Molly still hasn't eaten, they seem convinced she will do it for me  No poop still. Her temp is still going up and down which they are hoping is stress related. She had another scan and still nothing showing up. She is very alert though. I can pick her up at 4 ( another 2 hour trip!)

Vet has warned me she looks a right mess and stinks! They have had to now put a buster collar on her as she is a bit more feisty ( now that's the real Molly! ) 

Vet has said she will need cage rest for 2 weeks  And we have to be super vigilant in any changes in her. To be honest I'm crapping myself, what if I miss something 

I had a word with Molly's groomer this morning, Molly is an angel with her, to ask for advice about what I can do for the next 2 weeks to keep her clean and smelling a bit nicer. She recommends puppy pads down in her cage in case she won't use the litter tray, and some wipes to use that might help slightly. The poor woman will have her work cut out when she see's Moll in 3 weeks time.... at least she has been pre warned 

I want to thank everyone for caring so much, it means so much to me and OH. Most people on the outside world don't understand how much our babies mean to us, but at least here you all know they mean the world (cue lots of tears on my part)

I just want my baby home and back to normal  Xx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh bless her, I'm so pleased you can take her home and she probably will start eating as she will be more comfortable at home with you. Don't worry I'm sure you will be fine and won't miss any changes as you know Molly best and will pick up on anything you feel isn't quite right. When Popcorn gets her high temps I know straight away just by looking at her.
I really hope when Molly comes home she gets better really quickly and am sending get well soon vibes to Molly. X


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I don't care how messy she looks, I want to see her gorgeous grumpy face on here later!!!! X


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Who cares if she's a little bit messy. That she's o k and will make a full recovery is *all *that matters.

Topping up the healing vibes.


----------



## Bette (May 14, 2011)

Coming home is a really positive step.All good thoughts for Molly to continue her recovery. I'm sure you won't miss anything, she's better off with you as you know all her little ways so are the best one to pick up on any changes.


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Glad you can have her home this afternoon and then hopefully she and her food bowl will reunite! I would imagine she will stink and be grubby from her op abd investigations etc but a whiffy cat is a small price to pay. Glad she is being a bit more feisty, no doubt manny will cop for it when she gets home.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

She will be in a cage so I will have to stop Manny bugging her fora change!

I'm not coping very well this morning  I think the week has caught up with me ...


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Keeping everything crossed for her. I hope once she is home she will regain her appetite. 

Big hugs Jenny. xxx


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

Jenny1966 said:


> I'm not coping very well this morning  I think the week has caught up with me ...


Big hugs ... I'm sure it's emotional bringing her home, the worry of her not being totally 100% still and the shock of all this happening in such a short space of time. Once you have her in your arms all will be good.


----------



## smiler84 (Feb 4, 2012)

when my old boy was really poorly last christmas, i held it together pretty well until the morning i was due to collect him from the specialists! think it all just caught up with me all of the worry amd relief! but as soon as he was safely home i was totally focused on his recovery and showering him with love and attention, and I'm sure you'll find the same thing!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Jenny1966 said:


> I'm not coping very well this morning  I think the week has caught up with me ...


Big hugs hun. You have had an emotional rollercoaster ride these last few days, I bet you feel wrung out. Stay strong, I think once you have her home you will feel much better xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Safe journey to collect darling Molly xxx and a big hug to help you through ((()))


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Just logged back on,I'm not surprised you feel worried about her being home but you are so tuned in to both Molly and Manny that I'm sure you will know if something isn't right.
Hopefully once home Molly will soon be back to her normal self and not be long before she is fully recovered x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

You have had a very stressful time it's no wonder you feel fretful! Everything will work out and the best place for Molly is at home with you. Take a day at a time Hun. Love and hugs xxx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> I don't care how messy she looks, I want to see her gorgeous grumpy face on here later!!!! X


Same here!!! Messy grumpy cats are still a delight to see especially when there may have been a chance of not seeing them again. Your Molly will always be gorgeous to us no matter how scruffy she might be.

Hope you have a safe journey and that our little Ewok gave you plenty of grief on the way home.

xxx​


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Jenny1966 said:


> She will be in a cage so I will have to stop Manny bugging her fora change!
> 
> I'm not coping very well this morning  I think the week has caught up with me ...


You're bound to feel like this, you've been running on adrenaline all week & you can't keep that up forever xx


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

Glad to hear she is coming home, and you can shower her with love. Its not at all surprising that you are feeling emotional. You have done fantastically well, and remember we are all behind you, supporting you every step of the way - lean on us.


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

A grumpy messy Molly will be sight for sore eyes , so pleased op went well and not one iota surprised you had a moment, as others have said you have been running on pure adrenaline for ages , Molly & mummy time at home will be just the thing for you both , sending healing vibes and a big hug to you allxx


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Thinking of you and looking forward to seeing the grumpy girl soon  safe journey xxx


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Glad your getting Molly home soon. sending speedy recovery vibes and a happy Christmas


----------



## PBateman2 (Sep 3, 2011)

Well she's home. The good news is I've never seen her polish off a bowl of food so quick, the bad news is she's really not happy about being cage bound.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Aww I'm so glad she's home and has eaten.
Hope she poops soon


----------



## FurMum (Dec 17, 2015)

Lots of best wishes and good luck Molly


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank the Lord you've got her eating again!!!!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Well it's official she hates the cage  She has wrecked it already! Any tips will be much appreciated .......


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Sorry I don't have tips but wanted to say how pleased I am that Molly is home and has eaten 
I was really stressed when Gipsy came home from her cancer op and was going mental at the cat flap so I completely sympathise  hopefully someone will come along with tips xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Great news that Molly is eating okay now that she is home,sorry cant help with the cage though.
Thankfully Meeko has never had to be caged (please let that stay the case)I'm sure he would hate it too.
Hope she settles soon x


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

So glad to see her home, no ideas about the cage but thinking on the positive side it's good she has her spirit back!!! She must be feeling better!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

So pleased Molly has hoovered some food , no cage advice  sorry , how is Manny being with the whole scenario? Hoping she settles soon xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

So please she's home and eating, I'm sorry she doesn't like the cage but on the other hand it is good that she has enough spirit in her to complain! Onwards and upwards Molly xxxxx


----------



## PBateman2 (Sep 3, 2011)

Azriel391 said:


> So pleased Molly has hoovered some food , no cage advice  sorry , how is Manny being with the whole scenario? Hoping she settles soon xx


Manfred's a bit spooked by the whole affair, but he's getting lot's of cuddles & reassurance. He's absolutely as good as gold.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

She had calmed down a bit .... Got to give her pain killers at 9


----------



## PBateman2 (Sep 3, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> She had calmed down a bit .... Got to give her pain killers at 9
> 
> View attachment 255480


You gonna wait till she's stopped growling?!


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Glad she has calmed down a bit, I'm sure once she has some painkiller in her, she will have a restful night. So pleased that she is eating and being feisty. 
Big loves to Manny, he must be a bit bewildered by it all


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Bless Manny for being a good boy ......... now come on Mollymoo no growling at mum pls , your pain killers will make you more comfortable xx


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

So glad to hear she's home and that she's eaten! Sending lots of hugs xxx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

I am so glad to hear she's home and has calmed down a bit! Sending the beautiful girly lots of gentle hugs xx


----------



## Vienna1 (Apr 22, 2014)

So pleased to see she's home. Have you tried covering all but the front panel of the cage? It seems to help them calm down a lot. When Vienna was caged after her op she was fighting the cage door and even hanging upside down bat style from the top, once the cover went on she seemed to settle really well.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm sooo pleased that Molly is ok and she's home   and she's eaten  way to go Molly!  here's to a speedy recovery gorgeous girl xxxx

Sorry I've not posted sooner, with everything that's go in with Seb I've a lot to catch up on here.

It's understandable you feeling the way you do, you've had a roller coaster of a week, the worry and concern is mentally and physically draining, now Molly is home I hope you can start to relax a bit more and you can all enjoy your Christmas with Molly home. Sending big hugs to you all xxxx

Sorry I don't have any advice or tips re the cage rest, but will be watching closely as Seb's going to need it and I have a feeling it's not going to be easy.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Not much of an update today ..... Still eating well, never actually seen an empty bowl from Molly before! Still no poo .... Spoke to vet today and they said it could take a couple of days. She's drinking very well but keeps knocking her bowl over so am going to try a drink bottle attached to the cage ....worth a go  We are managing the pain killers, have to syringe them under her tongue! Hopefully we are getting it right.

She has a vet appointment on Wednesday with my favourite vet, so I will be asking him a few questions about what he thinks about the last week ... I've also got to hope pet plan pay up as I had to pay 3.2k yesterday  That doesn't include my normal vets fees ....

A couple of pics of the special girl, with a little visit from her bro


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Aww - sweet visit from Manny :Cat Glad she's eating well, lets hope the poo follows in due course. 
I thought Petplan paid direct to the vet? - I don't have mine insured so I could be wrong - whatever, I hope they pay up pretty quickly and without argument


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

She's eating well and that's a good sign


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Aw a lovely update, thank you. Blimey that's a lot of money upfront!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Aww - sweet visit from Manny :Cat Glad she's eating well, lets hope the poo follows in due course.
> I thought Petplan paid direct to the vet? - I don't have mine insured so I could be wrong - whatever, I hope they pay up pretty quickly and without argument


My normal vet will deal direct, but the specialist vet tells you on arrival payment has to be made on collection of your pet! They even took a £500 deposit when I dropped her off!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Wow! Beans on toast for Christmas dinner?!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for the update ,hope you don't have too long to wait for a poo from Mollyeek: what am I saying to the world).
Good luck with the vet visit,I imagine you have quite a lot to say x


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Blimey just toast...no beans at that charge x


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

My poor babies tummy  Wound looks ok though ...


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Ouch! Bless her. She obviously has so much trust in you to allow you to touch her tum


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

ooh Molly, that is a 'Brazilian' and a half!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ooh ouch poor Moliie. So glad she's home and eating though. Get well soon sweetie xxx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh bless Molly, I hope she gets better really soon X


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Aww the poor little love.
Her tummy needs a gentle kiss.


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Ouchers poor little love , what a bond you have with your lovely girl , looks like it's healing well , gentle strokes for Molly and big hugs for you xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Poor little flower, that shaved bit will grow back before you know it. When the fuzz comes through it's so lovely & soft. Hope she's coping with the cage a bit better today, great news that she's eating so well xx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Omg I just spat my drink out 3.2k bill and not willing to wait for insurance company, barstewards, and a £500 deposit before treatment. Bet they'll be having a fab Christmas party.

Glad Molly seems to be doing ok. xxx


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh bless little Molly, sending gentle hugs her way xxx


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Matrod said:


> Poor little flower, that shaved bit will grow back before you know it. When the fuzz comes through it's so lovely & soft. Hope she's coping with the cage a bit better today, great news that she's eating so well xx


Coping much better today, better than me and OH who hate seeing her in there ....


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Oh Molly I wish I could give you a cuddle :Happy

Jenny, if it's any consolation Gipsy had a wound from armpit to groin after her op last year, with a lot of tissue removed, and I could not believe how well she healed in less than two weeks! Cats are truly amazing and I'm sure that Molly will astound you with her resilience and healing powers 
You and OH will still suffer though 
Get well soon Molly xx


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh bless her little naked belly 

So happy she is home - very shocked at the vets expecting you to pay though that is out of order in my opinion

Hopefully she is on the mend and poops soon xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Oh Molly, look at that little naked tum! Gentle kisses xxxx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> My normal vet will deal direct, but the specialist vet tells you on arrival payment has to be made on collection of your pet! They even took a £500 deposit when I dropped her off!


It must be a specialist vet thing because I had exactly the same with Oscar 2 years ago when he had to go to the 'Super' hospital outside Birmingham.

The normal vet should not be getting a penny - in fact, they should be compensating YOU for all the stress caused.

A nice clean wound which looks like it should heal well & quickly.

Merson sends his little lady more smunchy hugs and is well glad she is eating much better. xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Bless her, Molly's tum looks like my Pasha's after her c. section. Hope everything heals nicely xx


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> Not much of an update today ..... Still eating well, never actually seen an empty bowl from Molly before! Still no poo .... Spoke to vet today and they said it could take a couple of days. She's drinking very well but keeps knocking her bowl over so am going to try a drink bottle attached to the cage ....worth a go  We are managing the pain killers, have to syringe them under her tongue! Hopefully we are getting it right.
> 
> She has a vet appointment on Wednesday with my favourite vet, so I will be asking him a few questions about what he thinks about the last week ...* I've also got to hope pet plan pay up as I had to pay 3.2k yesterday * That doesn't include my normal vets fees ....
> 
> ...


I'm with PetPlan, and they never quibbled a single thing when Rowan was in hospital - the hospital bill was 4K+ - they paid without question, and then I got a refund of the £200 deposit I paid the hospital (the hospital refunded once PetPlan had paid them).

They also hardly raised his premium (£1 a month - after they paid me his whole £7k for the year) - I hope that puts your mind at rest.

So glad Molly has eaten, and is home. She hasnt eaten for a while, so it may take a day or two to produce a poo from her though!

I WOULD be questioning your actual vets though - they knew she has sicked up plastic, they KNEW plastic wouldnt show on a bloody xray - they should have scanned her straight away!

Anyway - glad she is home and on the mend (Yes I did cry when I started this thread! ) xx


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm so pleased she's home. Come on Molly give us a poop.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

She has had a poo!! I'm so happy 

Come on baby girl now just to get your tummy all nice


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Yay great news!! :Happy


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Marvellous news, well done Molly! You won't be able to leave that tummy alone when it's all fuzzy


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

Fantastic news - well done, Molly


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Fantastic news!! Well done Molly.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Great news , never before has "poo" been the thing everyone wants to read about







.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Great news Molly has had a nic poo! Yay! xxx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Yay, brilliant news.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Yay!! So glad Molly has been for a poo!! Well done gorgeous girl xx


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Oh that is brilliant news. So glad things are picking up for Molly. Hopefully, she'll be out of the pen soon and you can have a more peaceful Christmas.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Great news!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Woohoo! For poo!  

Well done Molly


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

YAY!!!! Well done Molly, you little star!!!

Mind you.... it was a bit rude of your mommy to take a piccie as evidence......


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Lol she's lucky I didn't frame it! One week without a poo is not good for my increasingly grey hair


----------



## PBateman2 (Sep 3, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> She has had a poo!! I'm so happy
> 
> Come on baby girl now just to get your tummy all nice


You're never this fired up when I have a poo!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Never has a poo been more welcome news! Well done Molly :Cat


----------



## PBateman2 (Sep 3, 2011)

Really pleased with the way she's progressing. I've never seen her eat so much! It never fails to amaze me how resilient these animals are.


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Fantastic news, well done Molly!!


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

PBateman2 said:


> Really pleased with the way she's progressing. I've never seen her eat so much! It never fails to amaze me how resilient these animals are.


Hurrah for poo! Good that she has got a stonking appetite, long may it continue!

You're right, they are resilient and can overcome so much for such little people


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Fabulous news that she's had a poo, the Poo a Fairy has had her work cut out this week with all these poorly kitties!!


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Well done Molly! @Jenny1966 do you definitely think it was something she swallowed? Do you know what it could have been?


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Rufus15 said:


> Well done Molly! @Jenny1966 do you definitely think it was something she swallowed? Do you know what it could have been?


The vet retrieved 2 bits of plastic about 3cm in length each,so yes definitely something she ate. I have to assume it was something in the boxes of decorations but what I don't know ..... She won't have a chance to do it again as she won't be out of the cage until January!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

So pleased to read that Molly is well on the road to recovery  xx


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

Yay!! Never been so happy about a poop lol 

Well done Molly keep up beautiful girly


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Vets at 5.30, fingers crossed he thinks the wound is healing nicely ....


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Fingers crossed, Molly's on her way to recovery and the worst is behind her.


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> Vets at 5.30, fingers crossed he thinks the wound is healing nicely ....


Good luck xxx


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Glad Molly is doing well...now truly precious kitty!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Good luck pretty girl!!! And when he's done, make sure you piddle all over the git for not getting you sorted sooner!!!! xxx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Hope all goes well with Molly's check up :Cat


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Jenny1966 said:


> The vet retrieved 2 bits of plastic about 3cm in length each,so yes definitely something she ate. I have to assume it was something in the boxes of decorations but what I don't know ..... She won't have a chance to do it again as she won't be out of the cage until January!


How frightening something apparently innocuous could do such damage to her!  I wouldn't trust my cats around Xmas decorations, which is why I got rid of all the decorations years ago, and we have nothing at Xmas apart from the cards on display and a garland made from holly and fir fronds and ribbon etc on the outside of the front door.  It keeps my anxiety levels under control that way.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Good luck at the vets, Molly, and Merry Christmas to you and your family too, @Jenny1966 x


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Vet is happy about her progress. Bit swollen still, but that's understandable. Temp is still a little high but nothing to worry about. Wound is nice and clean. Her appetite is a bit down today so vet advised me to give her another part of the mirtazapine tablet the specialist vet prescribed as she needs to build her strength up. No poo today, but vet said it could take a few days to stabilise plus the pain killers she is on might affect bowel movements. She has to go back next Thursday for another check. He is supposed to be on holiday next week but is going to come in specially to do it himself.

I chatted with the vet about the events of the past week. He is going to have words with the vet we originally saw ..... He said he still would have sent us to Winchester as in his opinion it is one of the best there is for the treatment Molly needed, he just might have gone about it in a better way! I really do like this particular vet so am undecided about changing .... Will worry about that once Molly has the all clear.

He also told us in the notes it was 3 pieces of plastic they removed!


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

I'm glad your vet is happy and she's continuing to improve despite not having another poo. What a scare before Christmas, thank goodness it's had a happy ending. No more decorations for you Molly, your tummy isn't a Christmas tree!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Good news for Molly.


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Really pleased good news for Molly , a good pooh and wound heaing well, great stuff. Hugs to you all and continued recovery xxx


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

So pleased to read these positive updates well done gorgeous girl !! Any news today @Jenny1966 ? Xxx


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Cats cats cats said:


> So pleased to read these positive updates well done gorgeous girl !! Any news today @Jenny1966 ? Xxx


She had another poo  She's been a bit restless today, we're assuming it's just being locked in the cage .... She is making herself heard! Appetite is good today. Still watching her like a hawk but we are getting there


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Glad its good news for Molly.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> She had another poo  She's been a bit restless today, we're assuming it's just being locked in the cage .... She is making herself heard! Appetite is good today. Still watching her like a hawk but we are getting there


Ahhh this really is excellent news    Beautiful Molly doesn't look the type to take to kindly to being caged  so I bet she's letting it be known  xxx


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh goodness I am so sorry Jenny but it sounds like Molly is on the road to recovery, I shall send lots of healing vibes your way and keep fingers and furry paws crossed for her.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Great and positive news from your vet  and so glad Molly's had a poo!  

Topping up some more extra vibes for your gorgeous girl and here's to a speedy recovery. 

Hope all goes well at Thursday's vet visit xxx


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

She is having a right moan this morning! First morning I didn't have to set the alarm for 5am for her pain killers and she had me up at 4.30 for a cuddle. I seem to spend most of my life at the moment with my head stuck in the cage 

Here's hoping we are now on the last stretch, she's eating well, pooing every day, wound looks good ..... Just have to hope everything inside is healing as it should.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm glad to hear Molly's having a right old moan  good sign she's feeling better   

Sounds like shes is going in the right direction   everything crossed all is healing well inside xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Sounds as though Molly's well on the road to a full recovery...........


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

So pleased she is making really good progress.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

No poo yet today and needing lots of cuddles ..... Hoping just an off day. Hate seeing her in the cage, so hard to get through to them it's for their own good  I hope she doesn't feel it's a punishment ....


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Jenny1966 said:


> No poo yet today and needing lots of cuddles ..... Hoping just an off day. Hate seeing her in the cage, so hard to get through to them it's for their own good  I hope she doesn't feel it's a punishment ....


Poor Molly and poor you too,it must be so hard seeing them confused and unhappy.Knowing it is for her own good and only temporary doesn't help much,paws crossed she is still collecting the "ingredients" to produce the "goods"  xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Topping up those vibes, I hope Molly feels better very soon xx


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm sure that it's worse for you than it is for Molly! 
More positive vibes for the gorgeous girl xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Topping up those vibes for Molly and hope she has a poo soon. 

And sending big hugs to you both xxx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Jenny, I find when I have to cage mine, if they're very vocal, giving them a covered, igloo type bed often helps them settle. If she's knocking over her bowl she's protesting, but you can get ones that clip onto the side of the cage. I'd line the bottom with human incontinence pads, not puppy pads. Puppy ones have a smell put in round the edges to encourage the pups to wee on them, and it can often upset the cats. Human ones don't have this.

Really glad to hear she's yelling and causing trouble and growling. Shows she's in fine form!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Just a little update for those that asked 

Molly had her vet visit today, the vet I like came in specially from his holiday to give her the once over, he is very happy with her progress. Wound looks really good, no discomfort shown when he had a good feel of her tummy. He said he could feel she had put a bit of weight back on, though still needs a bit more building up. He said a couple more days in the cage then we can set her free 

He also said she will be fine to go to the groomers on the 9th, which I'm sure Molly was absolutely thrilled about


----------



## PBateman2 (Sep 3, 2011)

The vet also said because of all the worry & expense Molly's caused we should consider trading her in for a Hamster or Goldfish.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Lovely news @Jenny1966, what a great and positive start to 2016.
Well done Molly xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> Just a little update for those that asked
> 
> Molly had her vet visit today, the vet I like came in specially from his holiday to give her the once over, he is very happy with her progress. Wound looks really good, no discomfort shown when he had a good feel of her tummy. He said he could feel she had put a bit of weight back on, though still needs a bit more building up. He said a couple more days in the cage then we can set her free
> 
> He also said she will be fine to go to the groomers on the 9th, which I'm sure Molly was absolutely thrilled about


That's fantastic news   I'm so so pleased for you and Molly  

Here's to a Happy and Healthy New Year to you all xxxx



PBateman2 said:


> The vet also said because of all the worry & expense Molly's caused we should consider trading her in for a Hamster or Goldfish.


I hope you covered Molly's ears when the vet said that!!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

A peed off Molly in her cage 










That's the face I've been waiting to see


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Jenny1966 said:


> That's the face I've been waiting to see


ME TOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

I think the groomer might have a major job on her hands


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Brilliant news, she sounds like she's doing so well & how fantastic that she can be free again in a couple of days


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Glad Molly is doing so well.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Great news x


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

PBateman2 said:


> The vet also said because of all the worry & expense Molly's caused we should consider trading her in for a Hamster or Goldfish.


Don't do it! You would be bored with a hamster or a goldfish, Molly is far more exciting with her antics


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

So pleased to read your latest update ,love the "Molly stare" 
In a couple of days it will be "light the blue touch paper and stand well back" Molly will be on the loose  xx


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Wonderful news, well done Molly!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Brilliant news . 

Happy New Year to you all. xxx


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you all  2015 could of ended so differently, I'm so thankful it ended on a high note.

Happy New Year to everybody on the forum, their families and of course all their fur babies xx


----------

